# Finished my latest carrier:) Fern modeling it



## Ivy's mom

Well.....I finished my other carrier for the girls, so I thought I would share. Here is Fern in it. She thinks she has to look out of it all of the time. We took her out in it today, and she loved it. Hopefully I will get some up to list on Etsy soon 














































Lori


----------



## littletiger2112

Oh,your carrier it's beautiful!!!!!:hello1::hello1::hello1:
Compliments!:thumbleft:


----------



## princesslisa31

that is bloomin gorgeous! did you see my effort at making a bag lol! do you have a pattern for these?


----------



## sakyurek

This is so beautiful!


----------



## TashaZ

Wow it's just stunning Lori! I just adore the fabrics on this one, fabulos job as usual!!!!
Might i just add that the little model is looking gorgeous  can't wait to see some new pics of little Fern, hope she's settled in well


----------



## 17428

*You are very talented!*

Absolutely lovely!!
The colors are just perfect.
You could make money on ebay!!


----------



## TLI

Lori, I absolutely LOVE the new carrier! That pink and pattern is soooo pretty! Another amazing bag, girl! What I would give to be able to sew like that! I know I've said this, but I have to say it again, your sewing talent is beyond words!!! Gorgeous!!!

Fern looks absolutely adorable, and just gets cuter every time I see new pics. And she is growing so fast! Kiss her little brown choco nose for me, and give Ivy & Willow some kisses too. It's great to see you, you have been MIA lately.


----------



## Aquarius

Wow - your carriers are absoloutly beautiful! I have seen them on a few threads - the design, the fabrics are all divine!


----------



## Dazy Mae

From one sewer to another...Great job!!!! That is just beautiful work you did. I wish my girls would sit still in one. They just want to jump right out!


----------



## Tanna

lovely. What a beautiful carrier. i can't wait to see them on Etsy


----------



## rcj1095

Lori, yet another amazing bag. It's just gorgeous!!! The model in it is just exquisite. Your talent is beyond words and your pups are beautiful. Thanks for sharing girl. Great job!!!


----------



## avbjessup

Beautiful!! Will you pm me when you get some up on Etsy? Thank you!!


----------



## Mandy

fabulous work as usuall lori lol i might just need to purchase a pink one now i have 3 lol
the boys can share the beautiful blue one i already got from you and honey can be perfect in pink 

fern looks great in it xxx


----------



## Maleighchi

Lori...as usual it's gorgeous! Congrats on such a beautiful piece!


----------



## Ivy's mom

princesslisa31 said:


> that is bloomin gorgeous! did you see my effort at making a bag lol! do you have a pattern for these?


Hee heee.... Thanks! No I haven't, but keep at it. I have been sewing forever. Nope, no pattern, well... I make my own 

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks again guys, I will come back and answer any questions when I get back to my computer. I'm on my cell right now 

Lori


----------



## KayC

That is just beautiful. I love your carriers.


----------



## lynx8456

Very nice work!


----------



## T2woman

You are so talented....what a gift...


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thank you again guys, I have a salmon and green one that I am working on right now for Etsy 

Lori


----------



## Rubyfox

wow it really is gorgeous, as always xxxx


----------



## Bexxo

Lori I am so envious of your talkent!

You make my carrier look like a peice of junk! Haha!
I Love your work so much. :blob7:


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks again guys. Bexxo (don't know your name) Don't ever sell yourself short girl. You did fantastic!!!! You should be very proud of what your carriers! I have ben sewing more years than I can even remember. Alot of it is just details. Lots of details. If you need any pointers I am always here to help 

Lori


----------



## Kristin

That is AMAZING!!! I love it! 

What is Etsy?


----------



## Adrienne

wow I love it!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Kristin said:


> That is AMAZING!!! I love it!
> 
> What is Etsy?


Etsy.com is a site for all things handcrafted, and I mean all. It is really awesome. Check it out sometime. It's cool because if you sell on there you have your own shop.

Lori


----------



## Georgia24

stunning!! you are very talented!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Georgia24 said:


> stunning!! you are very talented!!


Ahhhh...thanks soo much 

Lori


----------



## 17428

*They are just Lovely!!*

So Lori are you going to market these or
is it just a labor of love for your chi?
Oh they are so lovely!!


----------



## claireeee

Lori that is beautiful! you are so talented!
I love Fern she is just adorable :]


----------



## Terri

Beautiful work!
Love the little pom pom bits, if you know what am on about, LOL
Fern looks so sweet in it too.
Well done! x


----------



## Cherokee

Wow, thats pretty!!


----------



## catalat

I LOVE IT! Fern is the cutest.. She dainty and pretty.. I demand more fern photos


----------



## Lynnie

Do you have these gorgeous bags for sale yet and do you ship to the UK?


----------



## Ivy's mom

Lynnie said:


> Do you have these gorgeous bags for sale yet and do you ship to the UK?


Yep....working on some now. I will be listing around 5 of them hopefully. And yes, I ship anywhere 

Lori


----------



## Lynnie

Oh that's excellent, do you sell on here or somewhere else? How much are they?


----------



## ladychichi

Oh my God, that is GORGEOUS! You are very talented!

I bought a new sewing machine last week, perhaps one day I will attempt at making a carrier myself, although I bet it will be a disaster lol.


----------



## xxxxdeedde

How pretty  x


----------



## Mia & Papi

those bags are beautiful!!!


----------



## xxxxdeedde

It's absolutely gorgeous!
Fern looks so snuggled x


----------



## Treacle Toffee

Have I missed the carriers being listed yet? They are the best bags i've ever seen. x


----------



## freedomchis

I love your new bad its gorgeous and the model is just beautiful!!


----------



## Kioana

that is cute! i don't do carries but that's nice!!


----------



## Kioana

what is the asking prices on them


----------



## Ivy's mom

Kioana said:


> what is the asking prices on them


I sell them on etsy for $125.00. I'm finishing up some now, just been super busy with other things to get them done 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

hmm is there a weight limit for them? and is there any way you can make the shoulder strap shorter? :albino:


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> hmm is there a weight limit for them? and is there any way you can make the shoulder strap shorter? :albino:


The weight limit would from appx. 6-8 lbs. Willow can fit in it and she sits in it and her head stays out, and she is 9 lbs. She is a cobby so not tall at all, so that is why sh can fit. Ideally though would say up to 6 lbs just for comfort. It tough carrying anything over six without feeling it. Ivy and Fern are 2.5 lbs and they completly can hide inside of it. I make the straps appx. 39" which is a good length for a sling style.

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

aw poo i love ur work. it just looks oh so comfy! but i guess dexter is too big...that fatty! he should be 9 lbs as well. i always have trouble carrying him around with just my hands and shoulder...so it hurts my back  sucks to have minor scholiosis. im really looking for a bag thats more a 2 short strap style. ever considered it? long straps would hit my legs lol! instead of slinging i would be flinging dexter around haha


----------



## WeLoveHiro

beautiful model beautiful carrier.


----------



## sullysmum

Very pretty!


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> aw poo i love ur work. it just looks oh so comfy! but i guess dexter is too big...that fatty! he should be 9 lbs as well. i always have trouble carrying him around with just my hands and shoulder...so it hurts my back  sucks to have minor scholiosis. im really looking for a bag thats more a 2 short strap style. ever considered it? long straps would hit my legs lol! instead of slinging i would be flinging dexter around haha


How tall are you. I have adjusted the length depending on a persons size. But you would be surprized how short 39" is when it goes across your chest and over the shoulders. With back pain you would want a messenger sling style wouldn't you. I it should free up the stress on your back.

Lori


----------



## ~*~ Angela ~*~

I just love the little brass plate on it! I was admiring how beautiful the carrier was and saw that and literally LOL'd! Just a fabulous idea all the way around!


----------



## rache

Awwww beautifull lil chi, your carrier isnt bad either! xx


----------



## joanne22

will you be listing any more anytime soon hubs said he would buy one for me for christmas


----------



## joanne22

lori hun tried to pm you your inbox is full


----------



## Taco Bella

This is beautiful! Do you make them for others because I would love to buy one? Do you make any type of chi sling so that they are closer to your chest? My puppy is almost 2 lbs and will probably be close to 5 lbs full grown.


----------

